# Contracts for portraits?



## ddelplato (May 2, 2014)

Over the summer I will be doing family portraits as well as senior portraits. I need to create a contract. Where are some good places to start? are there any templates? 
i already have model release forms, i just need something more substantial that has payment info.


----------



## table1349 (May 2, 2014)

https://www.rocketlawyer.com/sem/Ph...5&pmt=b&plc=&gclid=CJ7vrZWvjr4CFY17fgod05AAZw

Docstoc Premium

https://lessaccounting.com/blog/free-photography-contracts/


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2014)

FWIW -Family and high school senior portraiture is retail photography, not commercial photography.


----------

